# Stuff for Sale



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Can I post Stuff for Sale on here!?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

no, we try to keep the forum free from advertising. Otherwise it would be full to bursting with ads - sorry

Jo xxx


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> no, we try to keep the forum free from advertising. Otherwise it would be full to bursting with ads - sorry
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo.. Thats why I thought it best I ask!! Are you in India?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sbender said:


> Thanks Jo.. Thats why I thought it best I ask!! Are you in India?


No I'm in Spain

Jo


----------

